# 88 stanza wagon acting up?



## nissandriver (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok , I have a 88 Nissan stanza wagon as a winter car. Well lately when i start my car the battery light and the brake light come on and i hear a fast rattling/clicking/?, sound and when i go to punch my fuse box it goes away. well today, I was driving and the battery and brake light came on and this time its not going off, and i smelled a electrical burning smell for like a second. Now it hasitates, like it missing it bogging pretty bad on acceleration.I think it could be the ignition relay. I think its the ignition relay, becasuse thats the only think that would make any kind of sound, and its the only realy out of the 3 that i think can be the problem. Did anyone else ever have this problem, this stana has been nothing but problem, and I take car of it, my dad had it since it was in the nissian showroom. Please help me out, i'll try any suggestions.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

nissandriver said:


> Ok , I have a 88 Nissan stanza wagon as a winter car. Well lately when i start my car the battery light and the brake light come on and i hear a fast rattling/clicking/?, sound and when i go to punch my fuse box it goes away. well today, I was driving and the battery and brake light came on and this time its not going off, and i smelled a electrical burning smell for like a second. Now it hasitates, like it missing it bogging pretty bad on acceleration.I think it could be the ignition relay. I think its the ignition relay, becasuse thats the only think that would make any kind of sound, and its the only realy out of the 3 that i think can be the problem. Did anyone else ever have this problem, this stana has been nothing but problem, and I take car of it, my dad had it since it was in the nissian showroom. Please help me out, i'll try any suggestions.


first of all i'd check all ground connections and the battery cables and connections especially at the battery


----------



## nissandriver (Apr 2, 2005)

well, we replaced thr alternator and it solved the problem with the battery and brake light, but the bogginh is still there. And I checked all the wires already, we replaced the air filter, fuel filter, changed the coils with ones from the junk yard. were just stomped, it only bogs down until around 30 mph and after the engine warms up, when its cold or over 30 mph it pulls like a beast. It just makes no sense. So it only does it between 0-30 mph, and after about 3 min of driving, so when the coolant temp reads about 1/4 up it does it.


----------



## nissandriver (Apr 2, 2005)

ok well, we decided to try another alternator. becasue this problem started on saturday when it was snowing and really, really slushy out, and since the alternator was acting up, we still think its the alternator. so we decided to buy a rebuild one from an auto parts store and BAM, thats it, it was the alternator the whole time. 2 alternators later and we solved the problem. just wanted to let you guys know what the conclusion was, so maybe it will help others out.


----------

